# Curious, what type of duck do you hope to mount someday?



## Rick Acker

No sick answers please...I hope to get a Harliquin for the mantle someday! I'll have to travel to Alaska or Washington to get him. I'm in the process of collecting one bird from each species of Waterfowl and Upland game! Have plenty in the freezer, but never any time to mount any of my own...How about you guys...What's the one gotta have duck you are looking for...For the the wall?


----------



## buckseye

All I want is a real nice wood duck like that one you have


----------



## bratlabs

A Pintail with a nice sprig, or a Redhead drake(had one but it got freezer burnt and the tax. said it was junk  )


----------



## wirehairman

pintail


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Bull Canvasback.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Drake Pintail, just don't get a lot of chances at them around here, lots of woodies though.


----------



## Bob Kellam

I'm with 4curl

Bull Can

Bob


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Cinnamon Teal hen and drake bursting into the air would be pretty darned cute!!!

A Bluewing Teal/Cinnamon Teal cross would be beautiful to mount, but hard to come by.

I'd mount a Mallard Drake, give it to my dad. His was lost in the flood of 1997 in Grand Forks.


----------



## Remington 7400

I'll second R_C,

Mounted Mallard Drakes are beautiful! I also wouldn't mind having a canvasback.

On to the mammals and small game. I always wanted to mount an albino squirrel. I killed one once, .22 Mag winchester 40 gr. JHP, blew his whole front end out! Not enough left to mount. I've got his tail hanging on my wall though!
:beer: 
:withstupid:


----------



## WingedShooter7

I want a American Wigeon or A Mallard Drake......

that'd be sweet


----------



## Water Swater

left to go for the collection Harlequin, Eiders, drake common and red breasted merganser and Barrows goldeneye.


----------



## tumblebuck

> eft to go for the collection Harlequin, Eiders, drake common and red breasted merganser and Barrows goldeneye.


Ditto


----------



## Leo Porcello

The king of all ducks The King Eider is the one I desire!!


----------



## ericvasko

my next goal for a mount is a bluebill...those things rock...i wouldn't mind getting a widgeon, can, or sweet redhead done either...

i'm in the process of getting a decked out green winged teal and cock rooster done as we speak, and have a drake woody is already sitting atop my desk.

i'f i ever shot another decked woody, i would have it mounted sitting on top of a woodduck house, with the hen sticking her head and breast out of the whole. i can't think of a cooler habitat mount.

i want to post my woodduck mount, but im not sure how to upload pics...help please?[/img]


----------



## Waterspaniel

No seriously. A full plumage CAN would be great. I just did a Hooded Meganser for a guy, with the hood up- SWEET!

I love Shovelers, but man, they are never in full plumage in No Dak!


----------



## Field Hunter

Drake Spoonbill in full plumage.


----------



## greenheadfallon

I want a full plumage banded redhead, And i'd getted cupped and commited. :beer:


----------



## Triple B

I'd like a male/female of every species, but the one i want the most is a drake oldsquaw


----------



## honkbuster3

A friend of mine just got a 25 Bird mount. The thing is amazing. It is 15 ft in length and 7 feet wide. All 25 birds are Fatty drake mallards all with real bands and all are cupped and landing. They are mounted on timber sticks coming out of a fake epoxy water with waves. It is amazing but it cost near 12,000 $.  I still would like one like that though


----------



## DeltaBoy

Honkerbuster,

Do you have any pics of your buddy's new mount? I would like to see the great investment...


----------



## R y a n

4CurlRedleg said:


> Bull Canvasback.


A big bull Can! Right on 4Curl!

Ok in order

1. Big Bull Can
2. Full plumage drake OldSquaw
3. Full plumage drake Harlequin
4. Full plumage drake Barrow's GoldenEye
5. And last but not least..if anything goes who wouldn't want a full plumage Mandarin Duck? 

Ryan

.


----------



## Bird_Killer09

I would like to shoot a baikal teal, but they are endangered so i would need to raise it.
next I would like to both shoot a big king eider, and mount it


----------



## Rick Acker

I'm with you on the King...Might want to wait til' this whole bird flu goes away before I do though...Best bet to shoot a King is in the Aleutian Islands in Alaska...And that is going to be Bird Flu central for awhile...Here's my list!

1. Harliquin
2. Oldsquaw
3. King Eider
4. Barrows Goldeneye
5. Pintail with big 7 inch spikes!


----------



## faithsdave

Whatever duck my sons first bird is they shoot. Ah, memories.....


----------



## mallard

Field Hunter said:


> Drake Spoonbill in full plumage.


A drake spoony in full plumage is actually a very beutifull bird.


----------



## torf

a couple of perfect buffleheads.


----------



## harvy

Rick I live on Cape Cod, and in the winter we get every duck you can think of down here, especially during heavy storms and bad winters. I would like to mount a male Eider, because it is the largest duck in North America, and a bufflehead, because it is the smallest, I would also like everything in between.


----------



## Rick Acker

How about King Eiders? Do you get many of those? Throw one in the freezer for me if you get an extra one next year! Thanks Harvy! I've got my co-moderator Brad who will answer your question on coyotes(not my speciality) soon. He should be getting back to you! Thanks


----------



## wolfdog101

I would like my widgion drake to turn out nice when I am done with it but a pintail Drake with long sprig would be bad @$$ :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

Drake pintail, Drake Mallard, Drake Woodie, Drake Can, any hybrid duck, Drake Spoonbill, Drake RingNeck, Drake Widgeon, and Drake Gadwall.


----------



## rednek

one is at the taxidermist( black duck cross mallard) and the all time one would be a mallard x pintail cross.


----------



## TEALMAN

I have an old barn door that I am going to get a dead mount on, I am thinking bull can maybe 2 and mallard drakes but that could change depending on what kind of mature drakes I am able to bag in the upcoming years.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Bull Can

Drake Pin with a nice sprig

Eider

Harliguin

A big old eagle head! (Blue goose) I had 5 snows and blues I had at the taxidermist about 3 years ago. I took the care of them, like what is on Ricks web page, the taxidermist got back to me and said all the feather fell out. I think he just did not want to do them. It was a young guy starting out and I think he just did not want to do them. Oh well I guess this spring I need to get a couple of nice ones!


----------



## TEALMAN

I have an old barn door that I am going to get a dead mount on, I am thinking bull can maybe 2 and mallard drakes but that could change depending on what kind of mature drakes I am able to bag in the upcoming years.


----------



## ghostbuster

drake pintail or a bufflehead


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Big Bull Can :wink:


----------



## Feather Freeks

a plump little coot


----------



## wolfdog101

Any one got any tips while im mounting my widgen? its my first one and Im having trubble with the whole cleaning the scull completely of all meat. :eyeroll:   any thing to help now or future would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cupped-in123

fill plumage coot...... no doubt about it....cant beat them


----------



## jonesy12

1. Mature Bull Can
2. Drake Pintail
3. Drake Rudy
4. Drake Spoonie (I'll catch heat fro this one, but the drakes are awsome)


----------



## smytyk

A bull pintail and a wood duck.


----------



## Steelpuck18

a bufflehead would be nice.


----------



## huntingdude16

Labrador duck. 

But no seriously....hard for me to choose just one. Even the gadwall looks pretty sweet when they get their full plumage.

I spose a pinny, or woody. A cinnamon teal would be pretty sweet, but good luck getting one of them around here....in full plumage.


----------



## wagner24314

ive mounted every type of duck that flys the central flyway would like to try out a eder or harquin


----------

